# Ipad 2 no ring alert sound on Skype



## zhong

I have IPad 2 which doesn't make an alert ring sound when other people with Skype calls me. I don't know why because my volume is turned on high. Seems other alert sounds work on others apps. Just the Skype doesn't have sound alert when other people call me. Is there somewhere in settings in which to turn Skype alert volume on? Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

The only settings menu will be found within the Skype app itself. Check to see if notifications are turned on.


----------



## MartyF81

If you go in to the "Settings" for the iPad itself... you will see an area for "Notifications"

Find SKYPE in there and see that the settings are appropriate for Skype to have "Sounds" turned ON.


----------

